# Looking for old Skool amps helix HXA 400 MKii



## MVP'S ZO6 (Jul 19, 2012)

Looking for two old Skool amps. Helix HXA 400 MKii amps. 

Please pm me


----------



## MVP'S ZO6 (Jul 19, 2012)

Yeah.


----------



## MVP'S ZO6 (Jul 19, 2012)

Bump. Anyone?

I had two of these amps but they got stolen and I want to get a couple just like it.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

these are old school?


nice but didnt know they were really that old. good luck


----------



## MVP'S ZO6 (Jul 19, 2012)

To the top.


----------



## MVP'S ZO6 (Jul 19, 2012)

To the top


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

This isnt the classified section and these are far from Old School.


----------



## KrackerG (Jan 18, 2011)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...3-helix-hxa-400-mkii-4-channel-amplifier.html <<---here are your amps!


----------



## autofile (Oct 25, 2005)

I have some of these available. if interested please contact me privately.


----------



## MVP'S ZO6 (Jul 19, 2012)

autofile said:


> I have some of these available. if interested please contact me privately.


Private message sent.


----------

